# Favorite place to visit?



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

What's your favorite place in Spain to visit? 


I am totally in love with Santillana del Mar in Cantabria. 











The town is the closest to a medieval town you'll be able to find. It's a beautiful spot, and (as a fat kid, I have to say it) the food is stellar. There are some great artisans in town. We found one of the only hand-thrown pottery shops I've seen around here and the owner was amazing. So, if you're ever up this way or if you get off the ferry in Santander and you want something to do, Santillana is a quick side trip. 

From Santillana you are very close to the Altamira Caves for their cave paintings and Comillas to see the university and Gaudi's "capricho" building. 



What's your favorite place in Spain?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Where I live, is diverse from the north of Iberia, about as far as you can travel and still be in Spanish Territory. However I have visited Northern Spain , I find the area to be enchanting.

Photos on link below


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Home...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> From Santillana you are very close to the Altamira Caves for their cave paintings and Comillas to see the university and Gaudi's "capricho" building.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite place in Spain?


From Santillana del Mar, you are not too far from Las Cuevas del Castillo which IMO offer a better selection of cave paintings than the Altamira and, even better, they are the originals not copies, as at Altamira. Also go to Cueva El Soplao which is really well worth a visit.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

There are more fascinating cave paintings just outside of Ramales de la Victoria in Cantabria. They're called Cuevas de Covalanas. The only downside is that you do have to hike about 10 mins uphill to get there. I thought they were fascinating! That whole area - Ramales, Arredondo, etc. - is beautiful. If you're ever there, make sure to check out the Cascada del Asón and try the cookies by the same name.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

It's difficult to choose! I love different places for different reasons. The Alhambra in Granada is a place that deeply moves me, Toledo fascinates me, Tarazona because I have family there and have known the town since I was small, but Baeza is where I feel at peace and at home. I can't pin it down to one place, I'm afraid.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

One of my favourite places is La Pedriza in Madrid. I think this is a fairly typical photo (not mine I confess)









More here
Parque Natural de la Pedriza, Manzanares el Real, Sierra de Madrid, Guadarrama, lugares con encanto

I also love La Granja where's there's a palace, Gardens with incredible waterfalls, and a little town around the palace where the builders and workers used to live. It's a quirky place now. Here's what I wrote about it on another thread.
Another don't miss is La Granja just outside of Segovia, a palace with huge gardens. It is a little town as it's the town that was built up around the palace where the tradesmen and their families lived. Now there are lots of shops, bars and restaurants. There are amazing fountains in the gardens which they only put on twice a year, and whilst I recommend it as it's absolutely spectacular, you have to be fit and able to put up with the crowd (huge), the walking and the heat (it's in August)
Fountain with water









fountain without water








I believe they have 1 or 2 fountains working on Sundays, but not sure.
Then, near La Granja you have the glass factory which was built to make glass and mirrors for the palace, and 2 beautiful picnic areas called Boca del Asno and Los Asientos, and you can find out about them here
Cooling down in Madrid


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

La Granja was really cool. I wish we could have seen it with the water going!

I forgot another one of my favorite towns. Laguardia in Alava, País Vasco is one of the most beautiful little towns I've seen and the wine and pinchos are out of this world. It's one of my favorite places to visit, but silly OH doesn't want to go back - again. The people are really sweet too!

Some of the most architecturally important bodegas are right nearby. The bodgea designed by Frank Ghery is nearby. They have a hotel if you have extra money you don't know what to do with! If not, there are a number of neat hotels in town. 

I'm completely in love with Laguardia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Oh, and Salamanca is a wonderful place to visit too.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Pamplona. Trujillo. Caceres. Navarra in general, and Basque Country.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

All of these places sound pretty nice!


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Pamplona. Trujillo. Caceres. Navarra in general, and Basque Country.


Trujillo and Caceres are wonderful!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

For me it is Barcelona. I love that city


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Pamplona. Trujillo. Caceres. Navarra in general, and Basque Country.


Definitely Navarra and the Basque country


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

As many have said... so many places. Like Navas, La Alhambra holds a special place in my heart. And, although small, I especially liked the feel of the old Jewish Quarter of Girona.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mysticsmick said:


> As many have said... so many places. Like Navas, La Alhambra holds a special place in my heart. And, although small, I especially liked the feel of the old Jewish Quarter of Girona.


I loved Girona too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> What's your favorite place in Spain to visit?
> 
> 
> I am totally in love with Santillana del Mar in Cantabria.
> ...


I've never been there, but Pals is supposed to be a beautiful medieval town too.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've never been there, but Pals is supposed to be a beautiful medieval town too.


If you want medieval there's also Peratallada, a beautiful village close to Pals. Peratallada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Or Pedraza in the provice of Segovia:


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Really love Barcelona, also Girona nearby 

We're heading up to the Basque country in August - really looking forward to it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Navas said:


> If you want medieval there's also Peratallada, a beautiful village close to Pals. Peratallada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Or Pedraza in the provice of Segovia: Pedraza Spain.mov - YouTube


I've been to Pedraza many times over the years and it's changed quite a lot! There didn't used to be any shops and I seem to remember only one restaurant which was the type where you weren't given a menu as the only thing they served was lamb! Now there are all those semi antique places, gifty places and local food shops.
About 15 years ago we were in the ancient plaza on a Sunday and a Ferrai Testarossa drew up, closely followed by another. Wow, we said! Then, another... And another... After a while the plaza was full of Testarossas - and us with mouths wide open. Extraordinary!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

15 places to visit in Spain
Valladolid | The Spanish cities you'd never thought to visit (but really should) - Travel
Apart from the ones already mentioned in the thread León stands out for me. I have been a couple of times, the time was last Easter and we loved it -so much to see, nice place to walk around, good food and drink. On the way there we stopped off at Ureña, the book town, a quirky little place
Urueña, Spain: The Village That's Home To More Books Than People

And on the way back in Arevelo
http://www.turismocastillayleon.com/en/art-culture-heritage/historic-sites/arevalo


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful Jimena de la Frontera. Alas I am now only an occasional visitor.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Beautiful Jimena de la Frontera. Alas I am now only an occasional visitor.


It does look nice!


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

We were astounded by the el Torcal site just south of Antequera (Malaga province). 
We thought we'd already seen everything in the way of rock formations but this is really extraordinary.

There are short and long footpath circuits. 
When it's cold, windy and raining (we're up at 1400m altitude), take good shoes because the red mud is very slippery and can mess up the inside of your car!
There's a so-so visitors' centre providing shelter, food, exhibition and souvenirs.
Everyone arrives around 9am, fills the parking, hits the circuit and just as suddenly leaves between 1 and 2pm.
If the sky clears, sunshine lights up and enhances the rocks.
Also there's the biggest fossil ammonite I'd ever seen!

Back at Antequera there are three dolmens to visit: Menga, Viera and Romeral - kind of underground Stonehenge. Wow!


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes I love El Torcal too. Extrordinary. Hope to visit some of the other places you have all mentioned


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

El Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas. It is the largest Natural Park and we are there every Christmas and New Year.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierras_de_Cazorla,_Segura_y_Las_Villas_Natural_Park

Sierras de Cazorla Segura y las Villas


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

We’re only 40 minutes from Antequera but have yet to visit El Torcal and the Dolmens. They’re on our “hit list” for when the weather warms up a bit!


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> El Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas. It is the largest Natural Park and we are there every Christmas and New Year.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierras_de_Cazorla,_Segura_y_Las_Villas_Natural_Park
> 
> Sierras de Cazorla Segura y las Villas


I quite agree with you. Last August we stayed with friends in the Sierra de Segura close by Rio Madera above Siles. The laricio pines, poplars, hawthorns and walnut trees provided welcome shade and greenery. Water everywhere ; cattle grazing, well a change from endless olive plantations. Our friends used to live up there all year round but when the children were old enough to start school, they moved down from snow and cold to Siles but have kept their mountain chalet.


----------

